# How do you get on shows?



## Andrew (Mar 19, 2009)

my band will be ready to go in about a week and our first show is coming up.. im looking to get on maybe a show a week or something.. whats the best way to do so? we dont really have a demo of our music or anything yet to send out. do you just search for venues and send an email asking to play or what?


----------



## SteveDendura (Mar 19, 2009)

You might want to ask at some bars or something to see who does the booking and talk to that person. Or do an open mic night. Or talk to another band and see if they will let your band open for them.

Good luck.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Mar 19, 2009)

Try to look up booking agaent in your area. It worked for me. Good Luck!


----------



## Andrew (Mar 19, 2009)

anyone know any agents in New jersey? do they just take a portion of what you make from the show?


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Mar 20, 2009)

I just talked to other bands and got them to let my band open for them. Eventually, your popularity will grow.


----------



## troyguitar (Mar 20, 2009)

You really should get something recorded. Even if it's just 2-3 songs...


----------



## stuh84 (Mar 20, 2009)

We talked to promoters of venues round here to get a few gigs. A lot of places have a resident promoter, so if all you are bothered about is getting out there, its a good way to start.

The other ways are to get on with other bands, or even organise a gig yourself. Rent out a venue, rent/bring a PA if you have one or know someone with one, and then just get a few bands in, split the door money and you have yourself a gig.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Mar 20, 2009)

You could go to local shows and talk to bands and promoters. Tell them you're in an up and coming band and you're looking to play your first show, and someone will throw you a bone. They were all in the same place at one time or another.

Also, let me know whereabouts in Jersey you are, my drummer used to be a regular in the local music scene, and should be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## Crucified (Mar 20, 2009)

it's been said but the best way it to have something recorded to give out, go to shows with bands you like and find out who put them on, give them your demo, ask to open for some bands and get a buzz going.


----------



## robotsatemygma (Mar 27, 2009)

Get an awesome recording. Don't fucking cop out and record a basement demo and hand that out. You'll just insult your band. People don't want to hear a shitty recording, they want to hear a damn good recording. The better quality the more your band will be taken seriously.

I think I might of said this in another thread...

Whore yourself, as you and your band are your best promotional tools. Contact ever bar and band that you can and give them a copy and don't take no for an answer. If you can, go to the bars/clubs and hand them a demo and tell them you want to book a show. You can easily get a weekday show and book it out a month or two in advance. Anyone can get a weekday show. 

Then promote the hell out of it. Go to a Fedex Kinkos, make about 500-1000 flyers and hand them all out. Go to music stores, skate shops, Hot Topic, and give them 20 flyers. Check back next week and drop more off if needed. Then hand out flyers personally with your demo. Get people to commit going to your show. If you suck... they won't come. 

When booking a show it's proper to tell them a turnout. Tell them you and the other bands will pull X Amount and make sure you pull more. The more you pull, the better gigs you get down the road. The more work you put into it the more you'll get back. 

Don't get stuck playing with lazy bands. Chances are you will have played to their audience by one show. You will know who's a lazy band and who's a hardworking band. The lazy band will have two people standing in front of them when they take stage and their friends will be at the bar getting drunk. The hardworking band will have merch, a good demo, and tons of people standing in front. These are the guys you want to kiss ass and prove your merit too.


----------



## Meldville (Apr 15, 2009)

^ Everything right there. Even though playing music is about having fun and expressing yourself, being a successful performer, however you might frame "success," is completely reliant on you handling yourself and your band in a professional manner. Make yourself look and sound good, don't cut corners. Hard work pays off quickly, and every bit of effort in the beginning puts you that much farther ahead of the bands that are half-assing it and saturating the local music scene with garbage.


----------



## ryzorzen (May 3, 2009)

it's all about who you know, and putting yourself in good situations. always remember that nobody is going to take you seriously unless you do, and a couple of recordings is a great start. get to as many local shows as possible, get to know faces, perhaps even ask to help out with handing flyers out. NETWORK your ass off, and it should come pretty easily. this method explains how even the not-so-great get some cred, but if you got the skills and passion to back it up then your laughing.


----------



## MTech (May 3, 2009)

robotsatemygma said:


> The lazy band will have two people standing in front of them when they take stage and their friends will be at the bar getting drunk.



That sums up 99% of the bands around here


----------



## WeHaveToGoBack (May 7, 2009)

See about Battle of the Bands in the area. There's most likely going to be one every few months or even more recent. Its a great way to get started, meet other bands (networking!) and if you win, you'll most likely get prizes that are a big help to starting bands (recording time, custom t-shirts, slot opening for bigger band).


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 8, 2009)

robotsatemygma said:


> Get an awesome recording. Don't fucking cop out and record a basement demo and hand that out. You'll just insult your band. People don't want to hear a shitty recording, they want to hear a damn good recording. The better quality the more your band will be taken seriously.
> 
> I think I might of said this in another thread...
> 
> ...


 
 purely because it's the plain and simple truth. 

To add to this:

1st point, a good recording in essential, even if it means to fork out some cash. I've been burned by this before because the singer had a blurry sense of band leadership and management. Get a sum from the collective band members and save. It's well worth it. 

2nd point, promotion. Going back to the recording, that's promotion in itself. And nothing gets attention like word of mouth. Give your friends/family/workmates/random people on the street promotional material that you've prepared. No good just talking big about a band with lack of promotional products. Even if again it means to fork out extra cash to publish a promotional article on your local music/arts magazine. You're already paying to produce flyers, why not go the extra mile? Myspace/facebook helps, but still doesn't beat actual promotion. 

As already stated, get a booking agent. Alternatively, sharpen your social skills. This is vital especially when making friends with other bands and get your connections going. Listen to as advice given to you (but not necessarily trust and follow all of them). 

Once you get a gig, make freinds with every band on the bill. Again sharpen your social skills. If you're shy, get over it. Maintain your contacts. I'm glad that despite being currently inactive in the Melbourne scene I'm still very good friends with the local heavyweights. Hell, even this forum is a good place to start. 

Don't rush for a headline spot. Open for as many bands as humanly possible. Again requires networking. 

Yes it's whoring, but it's good whoring.  You'll need to pull your weight and have plenty of dedication. It's a hard road but it's extremely rewarding. 

Best of luck.


----------



## Naren (May 8, 2009)

I would say the main thing to do is get a recording. Without any recordings, it's not going to be anywhere near as easy to get shows.


----------

